# Help with pen tubes



## Vern Tator (Dec 6, 2012)

:dash2::dash2::dash2: Well I just screwed up 4 pen blanks. :wacko1::wacko1: I decided to try Gorilla glue instead of the CA glue I usually use and I have a problem. I had tube creep. They moved as much as 1/2".:fit: :fit: :fit: Is there anyway to de-bond gorilla glue. I don't mind loosing the tubes, but I really hate the idea of loosing the blanks, 2 rosewood and 1 BAB and 1 dyed BAB. I'm really glad the grand kids weren't in the shop to hear that string of expletives, shouted loudly and clearly. Thanks.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 6, 2012)

Could you use a metal drill bit to drill out the tube and glue?

Ya I know helpful, answer a question with a question.:wacko1:

Anyway good luck!
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Dec 6, 2012)

Isnt Gorilla glue a polyurethane based glue? I know acetone will dissolve CA. I assume it will dissolve poly but I dunno. At this point it sure wouldnt hurt to try. Just give them an overnight soak in a bowl of acetone and see if they give.

I use nothing but epoxy on my tubes. Loctite 5 min to be exact. Its almost as quick as CA and is gap filling since most tubes are a loose fit.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 6, 2012)

You don't need to get the old tubes out.

Clean up the other end of the drilled holes and glue another tube in that end -- if there's a little seam in the middle of the blank it won't matter at all.

Then cut off the tubes that are sticking out.

Using your regular method to square the ends, use yet another tube as a measuring stick and trim both ends down so they are square.

Then just make your pens -- as I said, if there's a break in the brass tube someplace in the middle, nobody will ever know.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 6, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> You don't need to get the old tubes out.
> 
> Clean up the other end of the drilled holes and glue another tube in that end -- if there's a little seam in the middle of the blank it won't matter at all.
> 
> ...


 That is exactly why I love this group!!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 6, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> That is exactly why I love this group!!!!!!



My sister always told me, "If you want the job done the most efficient way, give it to the laziest person in the room."

(That was usually her, but I was a quick learner)

:lolol:


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 7, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Isnt Gorilla glue a polyurethane based glue? I know acetone will dissolve CA. I assume it will dissolve poly but I dunno. At this point it sure wouldnt hurt to try. Just give them an overnight soak in a bowl of acetone and see if they give.
> 
> I use nothing but epoxy on my tubes. Loctite 5 min to be exact. Its almost as quick as CA and is gap filling since most tubes are a loose fit.


One of the blanks had a stepped tube in it, no way to use another piece to fill out the blank. I set the blank in Acetone for an hour or so and couldn't move it with pliers ( applied gently). The overage glue was soft, so I just put it in a vice and cranked slowly. It moved into place. Then I sent some very thin CA in after it, for good measure. So all of the problems solved. I will post the pen with the stepped tube later, I don't think I will turn any more of them after I get this set done. To big a PITA.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 8, 2012)

I will ask beings no one else did, why did you experiment with gorilla glue vs CA?

Also + 1 for just cut off the excess tube sticking out & re-glue a new tube in other end.

I have had more problems with thing fitting too tight & cracking wood when pressing the end pieces on. Not sure why everything from Rockler seems to be so much closer tolerance than everyone else. Most of my stuff is almost loose fit from other vendors.

Let's see some pic's brother.

Bill


----------



## kghinsr (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorilla glue will loosen with heat.
I use gorilla glue on all my pen tubes and what I've learned 
is when working in the shop do the glue-up first and keep an eye
on the progress and if the tube creeps then just put it back in.
this usually takes about 15 to 30 minutes and once in place
it will stay. also if worried about creep just put a clamp on it 
Ken


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 9, 2012)

kghinsr said:


> Gorilla glue will loosen with heat.
> I use gorilla glue on all my pen tubes and what I've learned
> is when working in the shop do the glue-up first and keep an eye
> on the progress and if the tube creeps then just put it back in.
> ...


Thanks Ken, Actually I knew better than to just glue and walk away, because my memory is very good, but it is also very short. Thanks


----------

